# Rise from your grave! The 3dfx re-build



## TRWOV (Oct 28, 2011)

I was moving things around an found my old V5 5500:











So I thought it would be fun to build a P3 based rig for it. 

Targeted specs:
- Pentium 3 FSB133 slot 1; anything from 733Mhz to 1GHz.
- VIA Apollo Pro 133 slot 1 board (Asus P3V4X)
- 384MB PC133 RAM
- SBAWE64 ISA or GUS ISA
- Samsung Syncmaster 794v 17" CRT (black)
- 30GB IDE ATA100 
- PIONEER DVR116D
- Floppy drive
- 350w SFX PSU (FSP, SPI)
- Win98SE


Current specs:
- Pentium III Coopermine 600E FSB100 256KB
- Chaintech CT-6VTA2 VIA Apollo Pro Slot 1 ATX board
- 384MB PC133 CL3 RAM
- SB16 CT2970 ISA
- Samsung Syncmaster 794v 17" CRT
- FUJITSU 6.4GB IDE UDMA66
- PIONEER DVR116D
- Floppy drive
- el-cheapo 550w SFX PSU
- Cooler Master Elite 360 case
- Logitech Desktop MK120 combo
- Logitech S120 speakers
- Win98SE



LOG:
Oct 27 2011
- Found my old Voodoo 5 5500 AGP. Untested.

Nov 2 2011
- Unpacked my old Samsung Syncmaster 794v 17" CRT for testing. Working fine.
- Bought a floppy drive at a flea market. Untested.
- Due to Goodman's recommendation soundcard spec changed to SB16 for optimal DOS compatibility.

Nov 4 2011
- A member on a mexican forum offers a Chaintech CT-6VTA2 + 128MB PC133. Guy is within driveable distance so a pick-up is arranged for later.
- Backordered the CM Elite 360.

Nov 6 2011
- Got an SB16 CT2970 at a flea market. Untested.

Nov 8 2011
- Got a JetRam 128MB PC133 CL3 stick at a flea market. Untested.
- Found my old PII 350Mhz Deschutes to test the motherboard. Untested.

Nov 21 2011
- Bought a Logitech Desktop MK120 combo

Nov 26 2011
- Picked up the board and RAM (PQI 128MB PC133 CL3). Untested.

Dic 22 2012
- Cancelled order for the CM Elite 360 as the shop hasn't got it in about a month. Looking for other dealer.

Jan 14 2012
- Got another RAM stick from an unknow manufacturer (a Superman like "S" logo is the only mark on the RAM). An sticker says that it's 128MB PC133 though.
- Got an unidentified Pentium III (bare board) at a flea market. Looking for a cooler.
- Ordered the CM Elite 360 at another shop plus an SFX PSU.

Jan 17 2012
- Case shipped!!!

Jan 19 2012
- Case arrives.

Jan 21 2012
- Got 2 Fujitsu IDE drives at a flea market, one 20GB and 6.4GB the other.
- Build begins with these specs

Pentium II 350Mhz 
Chaintech CT-6VTA2
384MB PC133 RAM (3x128)
Soundblaster 16 ISA
Voodoo 5500 AGP
Cooler Master Elite 360
el-cheapo 550w SFX PSU
20GB Fujitsu IDE UDMA100 drive
Pioneer DVD-R IDE drive
Samsung Syncmaster 794v
Logitech Desktop MK120

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2523645&postcount=114

Jan 22 2012
- ALL WORKING!!! 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2524166&postcount=118

Jan 24 2012
- Found a couple of PIII at a flea marker: PIII Katmai 500, PIII 600E. 
- Got a Sidewinder Force Feedback Pro at the same flea market. Untested. Needs cleaning.

Jan 25 2012
- PIIIs tested and working fine. Switched the PII 350 for the PIII 600E. 
- Having problems with the 20GB HDD, switched to the 6.4GB HDD for the time being.
- Benched 3dmark99MAX and 3dmark2000: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2527789&postcount=140

Jan 28 2012
- Bought a set of Logitech S120 speakers.
- Playing Half-Life for the nth time.

Feb 05 2012
- Got a 10GB HDD. Reinstalled everything.


----------



## qubit (Oct 28, 2011)

This sounds like an awesome retro build. Good luck with it.


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice! 

I actually used to run that exact card on a PIII 733Mhz system. What O/S are you going to use? Hopefully there's a decent driver out there for that card and XP.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 28, 2011)

Cool, funny that the same sticker on mine is all so coming off too lol.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 2, 2011)

I guess I had a brain fart. The monitor isn't beige, it's black so the target specs have changed:

New target specs:
- Pentium III Coopermine slot 1 CPU. Anything from 733Mhz to 1GHz.
- VIA Apollo 133 based board 
- 1GB PC133 SDRAM
- Voodoo 5 5500 AGP
- Soundblaster AWE 64 Gold ISA
- *Samsung Syncmaster 794v 17" CRT (black)*
- *CDRW (black)*
- *Cooler Master Elite 360 case*
- Win 98 SE


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 2, 2011)

LOL, I just realised I have an ORIGINAL Ad-Lib sound card... I think it was the first PC sound card made.






Anyway, I might have a Slot1 CPU kicking around, I'll have a look-see.


----------



## qubit (Nov 2, 2011)

erocker said:


> Nice!
> 
> I actually used to run that exact card on a PIII 733Mhz system. What O/S are you going to use? Hopefully there's a decent driver out there for that card and XP.



It is nice, isn't it? 

My first "3D high performance" card was a Voodoo 3 2000 PCI (yes, _PCI!_) lol, which I bought new in a retail box and still have to this day. I ran it on a much weaker rig than yours though. I think it was an AMD K6 something or other, I honestly can't remember.

For drivers, yes, I remember the problem well...

Card supports DirectX 7 and that will work fine on XP, with the Windows 2000 driver (3DFX went under before XP came out). However, OpenGL/Glide is another matter, as there was intrinsic support for it in Windows 2000, but got pulled in XP for some reason. This meant that card companies had to implement the full functionality in the driver, but by then 3DFX had been borged by NVIDIA...  There were a few hacked drivers around, but none of them were completely problem-free as I remember. Man, this takes me back a decade. I feel old. 

Our OP will be fine on Win98 though. Can't wait to see some benches.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 2, 2011)

if i can get a nice p2 chip,mobo i can assemble a competing voodoo2 build with a 4 meg ati card


----------



## m4gicfour (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been waiting for a reason to use this


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey, this is just like my old legacy build I had my 5500 in.  I think I still have the 1GHz PIII from it, but it was a Super Socket 7 version.


----------



## Luciel (Nov 2, 2011)

I think the right sound card for this should be a Creative Sound Blaster Live! : )

Also, why a beige case? Mod the shit out of it, make it 3dfx themed, that´d be awesome


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 2, 2011)

Luciel said:


> I think the right sound card for this should be a Creative Sound Blaster Live! : )
> 
> Also, why a beige case? Mod the shit out of it, make it 3dfx themed, that´d be awesome



Because I thought my old Syncmaster was beige but I got it out of its box and turns out it's black. I'll use a CM Elite 360 for the case. 

Is the Live available for ISA slots? EDIT: *No, it isn't.* The AWE64 and GUS Extreme are, apparently, the best ISA sound cards available.





Sasqui said:


> LOL, I just realised I have an ORIGINAL Ad-Lib sound card... I think it was the first PC sound card made.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/cd/Adlib.jpg/744px-Adlib.jpg
> 
> Anyway, I might have a Slot1 CPU kicking around, I'll have a look-see.



That's an ISA 8bit card. Nice!


----------



## Luciel (Nov 2, 2011)

Good question, one to which I do not have an answer sorry : /


----------



## Goodman (Nov 2, 2011)

Want to sell it? 

It would be nice addition in to my 3Dfx collection...
The only cards i don't have are Voodoo1 & any Voodoo5 series & of course the ultimate V5 6000... 

I got like 3x V2 & two of them in SLI in my old Pentium 1 
2x V3 2000 one PCI & the other AGP
1x V3 3500 (i think , got to check that again) 
2x V4 4500 AGP

They are all in good working condition , last time i checked/tested few years back...

Anyhow here where you can still get drivers for 3Dfx... 
http://www.3dfxzone.it/index.php

Need help with anything building your retro gaming PC , just let me know


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 2, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Want to sell it?
> 
> It would be nice addition in to my 3Dfx collection...
> The only cards i don't have are Voodoo1 & any Voodoo5 series & of course the ultimate V5 6000...




Sorry but no.  I know that I could sell it for about $60 but it's a piece of computer history plus it was in my first self-built rig.

In fact I've thinking about picking up some old graphic cards for collecting purposes. I went to a flea market and bought a floppy drive ($1) and the guy had a Trident Blade 3D and some unidentified nVidia and Matrox cards. I think I'll go again next week to pick up the Blade 3D and maybe the Winfast 3D (nVidia Vanta). There was an Acer one that I think it's a TNT2 by the looks of it.

Pictures of the monitor later.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2011)

Thoooose weeeere theeeeee daaaaaays!


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 3, 2011)

Would it be worth to hunt a MIDI controller? Maybe a Roland MPU-401? I don't recall having a use for one, though.


----------



## Goodman (Nov 3, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> Sorry but no.  I know that I could sell it for about $60 but it's a piece of computer history plus it was in my first self-built rig.
> 
> In fact I've thinking about picking up some old graphic cards for collecting purposes. I went to a flea market and bought a floppy drive ($1) and the guy had a Trident Blade 3D and some unidentified nVidia and Matrox cards. I think I'll go again next week to pick up the Blade 3D and maybe the Winfast 3D (nVidia Vanta). There was an Acer one that I think it's a TNT2 by the looks of it.
> 
> Pictures of the monitor later.



Was not serious about the sell , although if price is right.... what about $61 box?

Stop collecting 3Dfx long time ago because i couldn't find one in any computers stores or flea market in my region (i don't ever buy online)

As for the TNT2 , i also got one TNT2 Pro 64MB & yes still working condition also have one S3 , Matrox , Trident 512K lol! , Sis , Ati Rage 3D Pro & possibly one or two more that i don't remember right now 
I got so many old PC's & PC parts (Boards , Sound Blaster , Floppy 3"1/2 & 5" 1/4 , etc..) in my basement it's almost unbelievable 
I should make a thread about it one day , when ever i make the time to clean up the mess that it's in right now...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2011)

look at windows 2000 for a system this old, it runs almost everything XP does, but with less overheads.


----------



## Goodman (Nov 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> look at windows 2000 for a system this old, it runs almost everything XP does, but with less overheads.



If it's for playing older games Win98se is the way to go since it's "Dos" base , so lots of older Dos games (MS-Dos) works just fine under Win98... as long as you got an SB 16bit


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2011)

Goodman said:


> If it's for playing older games Win98se is the way to go since it's "Dos" base so lots of older Dos games (MS-Dos) works just fine under Win98...



98SE then, at least.


i found 2K to be incredibly stable, whereas the 9x systems ran like carp.


----------



## Goodman (Nov 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> 98SE then, at least.
> 
> 
> i found 2K to be incredibly stable, whereas the 9x systems ran like carp.



Agree more stable but very few games can play on W2000 & when it does it plays like crap!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 3, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 3, 2011)

Dual boot a lightweight linux distro and win 98se for the old gaming compatibility. This should be really cool once its finished. Don't forget a power supply, 350w should be more than enough right?


----------



## Goodman (Nov 3, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Dual boot a lightweight linux distro and win 98se for the old gaming compatibility. This should be really cool once its finished. Don't forget a power supply, 350w should be more than enough right?



A 300w would be enough , in fact i used to run more than that with only a 250w with not problem at all

@OP re-read all your system specs you want to built & i see two important thing you should change...

1- 1GB of ram for older software/games is way overkill beside Win98se will not like it
go between 256-512MB that will be more than enough (256MB if only playing older games)

2- Don't get the SB AWE 64 you will run into problems with games & some software (one of the worst card that creative made IMO) believe me what you want to get is , the older SB16bit or a good SB 128

If you can't find a good old SB16bit let me know i can always check in my basement & see if i have more than one?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 3, 2011)

Not much to show besides the 5500:







Got the Syncmaster out of the box and found that it was black. For some reason I had it in a 793v box (beige version). I guess the one I sold was in the 794v box. 

It's somewhat battered up on the back because it used to be flattened against the wall. Nothing a cleaning cloth can't overcome.






I've already hit a couple of flea markets looking for parts. Just found a black NEC floppy drive:













For the motherboard I'm thinking that I'll have to buy it online if only to get one with the features I want. I found a couple of slot 1 boards, one with an 440FX chipset and other with a SiS chipset but neither has what I'm looking for. I'll look around for a couple of weeks and after that comes ebay.








Goodman said:


> 1- 1GB of ram for older software/games is way overkill beside Win98se will not like it
> go between 256-512MB that will be more than enough (256MB if only playing older games)



Ok, I wasn't all that sure about going for 1GB anyway as I recall having 384MB and no problems. Heck, I didn't even had 1GB until I bought my old AiW X800XT.




Goodman said:


> 2- Don't get the SB AWE 64 you will run into problems with games & some software (one of the worst card that creative made IMO) believe me what you want to get is , the older SB16bit or a good SB 128
> If you can't find a good old SB16bit let me know i can always check in my basement & see if i have more than one?



Why is that? Is it really that bad? I'm listing it in the specs because I wanted to buy it in the past but it was extremely expensive at the time.


----------



## Goodman (Nov 3, 2011)

If i remember correctly (long time ago lol!) the AWE64 had many problems running Dos games properly (using only 8-16bit sound?) but was later fix with newer drivers , i think?

Anyhow i got one AWE64 & lots of SB cards if you want one , but don't know what it will cost to send to Mexico & if all worth it?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm trying locally first to see what I can get but I'll keep your offer in mind. Thanks!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Nov 3, 2011)

I like where this tread is going...


----------



## Goodman (Nov 3, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> I'm trying locally first to see what I can get but I'll keep your offer in mind. Thanks!



No problem! just let me know
Ill give you the card for free you just need to pay for shipping cost if it's not to high price for shipping?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 3, 2011)

What do you think about this board?






A guy about 100Km (60 miles) from here has it but 1) doesn't know if it still works, although he says it was working and 2) doesn't know if it supports FSB133 CPUs.

Apparently the board is a Tyan S1833, so I guess it's a server board. Does someone know if it supports FSB133 CPUs? Goggle isn't helping and the board is in his parent's house so he can't take a look at the chipset.

He's asking $35 for everything (2x P3 450Mhz, 1GB RAM, Matrox G2+ AGP), if it supports FSB133 CPUs I might bite... after haggling a little, of course  Or would the 2 P3@450Mhz be enough for high-end 2000ish games (quake III, etc.)?


----------



## Goodman (Nov 3, 2011)

Not good as win98 only support single CPU's (No dual slot CPU or dual cores)

You may be able to install Win98 but it will only use one CPU & not to mention the power draw on these old dual socket boards...


----------



## laszlo (Nov 3, 2011)

i also had a lot of old sitting hardware and decided to make a few rigs and already donate 3 to poor families who can't afford to buy for their kiddos;it was better than to sit on parts so if you afford you may make happy someone for Christmas just think about it


----------



## Hugis (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like a Tyan Tiger 100 to me but OEM version,
Heres a link 

http://www.tyan.com/archive/products/html/tiger100.html

also a manual here

ftp://ftp.tyan.com/manuals/m_s1832_220.pdf


Will my Tiger 100 board support Pentium® III Coppermine CPUs?
Certain versions of the S1832 Tiger100 board will only support 100 FSB Coppermine CPUs.  Because of the Intel 440BX chipset, the Tiger100 will not support 133 FSB Coppermine CPUs.  

In order to find out if your board supports a 100 FSB Coppermine CPU, please check the board's ECN Label (which looks like a small, white box-shaped  imprint on the motherboard surface near the DIMM slots).  If a letter "F" (or later) is imprinted on the ECN label, then the Tiger100 will support a 100 FSB Coppermine CPU.

Good luck with the build btw


----------



## arnoo1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Can it run crysis?

I like to see this build


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2011)

Goodman said:


> If i remember correctly (long time ago lol!) the AWE64 had many problems running Dos games properly (using only 8-16bit sound?) but was later fix with newer drivers , i think?
> 
> Anyhow i got one AWE64 & lots of SB cards if you want one , but don't know what it will cost to send to Mexico & if all worth it?



DOS games required drivers written for the card, so the card wasnt compatible with an existing cards generic driver version bundled with the game, you had no sound.

DOS really sucked for compatibility.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 3, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Not good as win98 only support single CPU's (No dual slot CPU or dual cores)
> 
> You may be able to install Win98 but it will only use one CPU & not to mention the power draw on these old dual socket boards...





Hugis said:


> Looks like a Tyan Tiger 100 to me but OEM version,
> Heres a link
> 
> http://www.tyan.com/archive/products/html/tiger100.html
> ...





aww... bummer...  Well, back to square one.





Mussels said:


> DOS games required drivers written for the card, so the card wasnt compatible with an existing cards generic driver version bundled with the game, you had no sound.
> 
> DOS really sucked for compatibility.



Ok, so that seals it. SB 16 it is.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 3, 2011)

Do you really think those old games need 2 cores?


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 3, 2011)

95/98/ME will just plain refuse to boot on anything more than 512 MB RAM.  256MB is best, I'd say.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> 95/98/ME will just plain refuse to boot on anything more than 512 MB RAM.  256MB is best, I'd say.



Hmmm I had a AMD K6 450MHZ socket 7 with two 512mb PC100 sticks and used 95/98 for a long time. maybe just the board you use


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 3, 2011)

No, it's a kernel limitation imposed by Microsoft.  The OS will bluescreen on boot.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 3, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> Do you really think those old games need 2 cores?



Well, no, but I thought it'd be neat.


----------



## Goodman (Nov 3, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> 95/98/ME will just plain refuse to boot on anything more than 512 MB RAM.  256MB is best, I'd say.



Not sure if i remember this well but i think i used to dual boot Win98se & XP with 1GB of ram & never got any problems but i always set manually the page file in Win98se after installation
Then again i meant be wrong & was using only 512MB?

If i can make the time this week-end ill built back an old PC & put 1GB of ram in it & try to install Win98se & see how it goes?

But anyhow you are right no need to go higher than 256MB that is plenty for older games even 128MB would be good enough


----------



## Luciel (Nov 3, 2011)

For the record...

I had (still have actuall) a P1-MMX 233Mhz with a Voodoo 2 12Mb, 64mb ram and it run Quake 3 no problems, hell it even ran Half Life : )


----------



## qubit (Nov 3, 2011)

Luciel said:


> For the record...
> 
> I had (still have actuall) a P1-MMX 233Mhz with a Voodoo 2 12Mb, 64mb ram and it run Quake 3 no problems, hell it even ran Half Life : )



That's awesome. There's a thread on here somewhere for classic hardware and you've got the perfect candidate!

I had a quick search in the hardware section but couldn't find it, so if anyone can, please post a link here.


----------



## Luciel (Nov 3, 2011)

I mainly posted it as an answer to wether the p3 was enough to run quake 3 but that classic hardware thread sounds cool 

I was recently thinking of making an arcade style mod and using this hardware as opposed to letting it die in a box in the garage, not sure if it´s good enough to run mame though


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 3, 2011)

It should, I've found K6 based MAME CPUs around here. They even run SF3 somehow.

Gate to the Nostalgic Hardware Club: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108251


----------



## Luciel (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome : D and just posted in that thread, thanks for the link, reading through it and really bringing back some good memories


----------



## Amdguy (Nov 3, 2011)

I have one of those in my closet also, i remember that when i first got it i didn't get to go straight home, those were the most painful 2 hours of my life.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 4, 2011)

Guys, any info on a CT-6VTA2 board? Apparently it's a Chaintech board with a VIA chipset (seems to be Apollo Pro) but I can't find any specs online and chaintech.com.tw never loads. A manual would be ok too.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 4, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> Guys, any info on a CT-6VTA2 board? Apparently it's a Chaintech board with a VIA chipset (seems to be Apollo Pro) but I can't find any specs online and chaintech.com.tw never loads. A manual would be ok too.



here you go m8,

http://download.edvwegener.de/CHAINTEC/6VTA3/Manual/


----------



## Luciel (Nov 4, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> here you go m8,
> 
> http://download.edvwegener.de/CHAINTEC/6VTA3/Manual/



Epic Find


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice. I think I've found my board.  And comes with 128MB already. 

Only things left: CPU, case, sound card


----------



## driver66 (Nov 4, 2011)

The most fun I have ever had overclocking was with an Asus P2-b deluxe and a Asus S370-133 Slocket  MAJOR fun in the slot 1 days  

http://www.baber.com/baber/411/asusp2b.htm
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=175


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, guy is out of town at the moment but the board and RAM have my name on them.  I have an old P2 that I can use to test the board in the mean time.

Now, I'll look for the CPU, another 128MB stick and the sound card.  I've ordered the CM Elite 360 from a dealer in Guadalajara and should arrive in about 2-3 weeks (they don't have it in stock ATM). Comes with a 350w PSU so that's taken care of too. 


What would be a good drive size for this? 40GB? 80?


Board pic from the interwebz:


----------



## Luciel (Nov 5, 2011)

40 more than enough, shame it´s not sdram, I must have like 15 sticks of several sizes and no boards to use them on, I guess they´ll just rot away : (

I also have an hdd you could have, but postage far outcosts it´s worth.


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 5, 2011)

Yhpm.

Forgot to mention I also have an soudblaster PCI card
playing with kids right now shoot you another PM later

EDIT: Creative CT5803 sound card and the 512MB/256MB PC133 sticks I mentioned earlier


----------



## Goodman (Nov 5, 2011)

Luciel said:


> 40 more than enough, shame it´s not sdram, I must have like 15 sticks of several sizes and no boards to use them on, I guess they´ll just rot away : (
> 
> I also have an hdd you could have, but postage far outcosts it´s worth.



Agree no more than 40GB even a 20GB will do just fine , Win98se will take between 125-200MB of space & that is with drivers + updates which you can't not do anymore but you can still can get it on this link -->http://exuberant.ms11.net/98sesp.html

Anyhow like i said 20GB is enough if you are only using for older games most Dos games will be between 5-10MB each , some up to ~100MB a few will go between ~300-700MB but that would most likely be older windows games then add to that another 200MB for win98se & you'll see why 20GB would be plenty for older games

EDIT: Found out a link for Win98se updates anyways you can still PM if you need something or help setting all this up
Done many retro gaming PC's with win98se & still got all i need to built some more...


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 6, 2011)

Got me an SB 16 (I think?) 






Model number is CT2970:







Chip is CT2502, is this a good one or are there any known issues?


----------



## Goodman (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks good to me  
Shouldn't be any problem with this card (if still function?)

You may not even need a driver since win98se comes with some Sound Blasters drivers built in (not all models but a few)
Anyhow if you need drivers , Creative still go them....
http://support.creative.com/Products/product_list.aspx?catID=1&CatName=Sound+Blaster#

Click on Other & choose SB16 or 16PCI
EDIT: Just realize that your SB16 is an ISA anyhow the driver for the PCI meant still work if you can't find the right one for the card


----------



## BazookaJoe (Nov 7, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> I've been waiting for a reason to use this



Heh - there's an old memory  - Although I only ever remember it being called "Altered Beast" - on all platforms from Arcade, to Sega, to PC, to Wii.

Even the wiki doesn't seem to know where the name "Necromancy" comes from : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altered_Beast


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 7, 2011)

BazookaJoe said:


> Heh - there's an old memory  - Although I only ever remember it being called "Altered Beast" - on all platforms from Arcade, to Sega, to PC, to Wii.
> 
> Even the wiki doesn't seem to know where the name "Necromancy" comes from : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altered_Beast



Yup altered Beast, I was thinking and thinking and then read your comment, thats it. Exactly. (I am US based) Was in arcades with that name, and maybe necromancy is more apropo, but probably was a lamer game at the time with it.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Nov 7, 2011)

A little off topic but just rounding up the nostalgia trip, and hey - this thread is all about old games hardware & nostalgia


----------



## qubit (Nov 7, 2011)

BazookaJoe said:


> A little off topic but just rounding up the nostalgia trip, and hey - this thread is all about old games hardware & nostalgia
> 
> http://www.gamebox64.com/gamebox64Scans/AlteredBeastActivisionTapeTape01.jpg



Oh boy that brings back memories.  And btw, that's a TDK cassette. You can tell by the carved rectangles.


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 8, 2011)

VIA Apollo PRO-based boards would likely be your best bet.  I know for a fact that they were true universal AGP.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 8, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> VIA Apollo PRO-based boards would likely be your best bet.  I know for a fact that they were true universal AGP.



I went with a Chaintech CT-6VTA2 that a guy from hardwaremx had. He's on a trip but I'll go and pick-up the board when he gets back. 

n0tiert found the manual for the 6VTA3 which I suppose it's an updated model with an Apollo Pro+ chipset, so I'm hoping that the 6VTA2 has at least a regular Pro chipset.

http://download.edvwegener.de/CHAINTEC/6VTA3/Manual/

I hope it works. I don't have the PIII yet but I have an old PII I could use for testing. It's a good thing that he's close-by (about 25 miles), I wouldn't want to pay for shipping on an un-tested board.

I wanted to go for an Asus P3V4X (Apollo Pro 133A) but beggars can't be choosers. Anyway, the manual indicates that the board has jumper settings for 133Mhz bus.


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 8, 2011)

Mine didn't use jumpers, it had dip switches.  It was a Gigabyte board.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Nov 8, 2011)

very interesting thread... subed to see how this goes..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

^ x2


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 9, 2011)

Got another 128MB PC133 stick for $2:






I didn't buy the Blade 3D; the guy had doubled the price since the last time I asked. I guess that since I came back he figured out that he could charge more. 

I examined the rest of his cards and found a Rage II and Rage Pro. I'll wait a couple of weeks and try again. I'll be interesting to see how do they stack against the 5500.


Also digged out my old PII 350 Deschutes. It'll come in handy in order to test the motherboard.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 9, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> Got another 128MB PC133 stick for $2:
> 
> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/2193/img0467b.jpg
> 
> ...



I have a ton of old hardware that I don't want to throw away, I'll check if I have some 133 ram I could send you. I have another PII 350 if you need it too!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 9, 2011)

I think I have some 256MB sticks of ram and 2 or 3 slot CPU's if you wanted to pay shipping.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the offers but it seems that it won't be necessary. At first I thought that getting some parts, especially the motherboard, would be difficult but it seems that lots of old hardware are just out there for the grabbing 

Now that the pieces are coming, except for the CPU, I'm thinking about the bling. 



For the Voodoo 5500 I'm thinking about putting colored heatsinks on the RAM 







and maybe changing the GPU's HSF, like this guy did:









For the RAM, black RAM heatspreaders and putting a 3dfx badge over them







For the case exterior I'm thinking  a 3dfx logo in vinyl and colored slot covers.

For the board, colored heatsinks for the north and south bridges. Maybe some colored dust covers for the PCI slots. I don't know if there's something like that for ISA slots... maybe I'll just get an ISA ethernet card to avoid that problem


----------



## MN12BIRD (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL I remember those 3DFX cards.  Back then it was surprising to see a video card that required external power!  I had a Voodoo 1, 2 and 3.  But then switched to NVidia TNT2 or something as D3D started to become more popular.

But man I tell ya Unreal Tournament always looked better on the Voodoo cards in Glide.  I think it gave you like an "extra high" type setting you couldn't get in Direct X/D3D did it not?



Sasqui said:


> LOL, I just realised I have an ORIGINAL Ad-Lib sound card... I think it was the first PC sound card made.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/cd/Adlib.jpg/744px-Adlib.jpg
> 
> Anyway, I might have a Slot1 CPU kicking around, I'll have a look-see.



NICE!  I don't think they were the first sound card by any means but they where the first "affordable" ones geared towards gaming.  They came well before the original Sound Blaster or even the Creative Music System or Game Blaster that's for sure.  I think previous sound cards were compatible with some games but they were so expensive that usually only professional music producers would have had them.  I think those original Adlibs are pretty hard to find these days.  Probably worth a few bucks!


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 10, 2011)

I think that a color theme will be difficult to achieve because the board and card's colors don't match. Still, I'm going to stick with a black/blue theme for the add-ons.

For the RAM sticks I'll use el-cheapo black RAM heatspreaders with 3dfx badges glued to them, as I mentioned.

For the 5500 I have two options for the HSF replacement:
- Zalman  ZMNB47J Motherboard Northbridge Chipset Heatsink





It's the same one used in the pic in my previous post.



Or
- Akasa Cool Blue Anodized Univeral Chipset Cooler - 40mm Blue LED Fan (AK-210)







A third possibility could be Zalman ZM-NBF47 North Bridge Chipset Heatsink although I don't know if they would fit




I think the card would look cool with these, though


----------



## Luciel (Nov 10, 2011)

third option for sure


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't ruin it!


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 10, 2011)

It would just be a temporary "improvement". I can always put the older heatsinks back. 

I'm going to wait until the rig is put together for that, though.


----------



## Goodman (Nov 13, 2011)

A little something for you...
-->http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155049


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> LOL, I just realised I have an ORIGINAL Ad-Lib sound card... I think it was the first PC sound card made.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/cd/Adlib.jpg/744px-Adlib.jpg
> 
> Anyway, I might have a Slot1 CPU kicking around, I'll have a look-see.



Wow. I remember OPL2 (The Yamaha IC.) Wiki has a sample.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yamaha_YM3812 (click play on the right)

Direct link https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b2/PEHMOPOP.ogg


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 17, 2011)

Luciel said:


> For the record...
> 
> I had (still have actuall) a P1-MMX 233Mhz with a Voodoo 2 12Mb, 64mb ram and it run Quake 3 no problems, hell it even ran Half Life : )





qubit said:


> That's awesome. There's a thread on here somewhere for classic hardware and you've got the perfect candidate!
> 
> I had a quick search in the hardware section but couldn't find it, so if anyone can, please post a link here.



And that thread would be here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108251


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 17, 2011)

omg man you have to get a golden orb to cool the cpu







I will hate you if you don't


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2011)

Cuzza said:


> omg man you have to get a golden orb to cool the cpu
> 
> http://www.dansdata.com/images/coolers/seccorb320.jpg
> 
> I will hate you if you don't



i had one of those on my tualatin!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 17, 2011)

i have about 100 sticks of PC133 if your interested,must take it all though


----------



## caleb (Nov 17, 2011)

That orb can't beat the Dell Precision cooler for DUAL SLOT1 board.
PS. Built quality of that Dell is very nice, video has an additional support on that case bar and they even added molex caps lol. That PC had a LCD screen with it. Must have been a lot of $$$.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 17, 2011)

Cuzza said:


> omg man you have to get a golden orb to cool the cpu
> 
> http://www.dansdata.com/images/coolers/seccorb320.jpg
> 
> I will hate you if you don't



Where could I get one?


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 17, 2011)

ebay perhaps, but I just did a search and found nothing. Time to start asking around and grovelling on forums, someone will have one somewhere.

I have two of them:

- one has been modded to fit my ATI 9800SE (this one was perfect for you and I wrecked it!)
(see this thread)

- the other one unfortunately is for AMD slot-A. You might be able to mod it to fit, but probably tricky. Here are some pix for you:


----------



## t_ski (Nov 17, 2011)

I modded my S370 Golden Orb to fit a video card, but I can't remember which one.

Anyway, I saw this today and thought of this thread:

http://www.thinkcomputers.org/3dfx-graphic-cards-history/


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 21, 2011)

Hows the build going?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 21, 2011)

Not much has happened. Dude is going to be back on Wednesday so I think i'll pick up the board next weekend. I'll use my PII 350 for testing as I've haven't found a PIII, just a bunch of Celerons.

About the CM360, according to the purchase status it hasn't even  arrived at the shop so that's still on hold too.

In the mean time I'll go an pickup a Logitech keyb/mouse combo that I saw in the newspaper and I'm going to OfficeDeport to have them make a mouse pad with this image:


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 21, 2011)

That should make a nice mouse mat.


----------



## maleficarus (Nov 21, 2011)

Very nice! Ironically I had the exact same motherboard and amount of memory. Only difference is I used WinME instead of 98SE. Make sure you find the right Via 4-in-1's to use for that motherboard. It was a crap shoot if I recall...


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 22, 2011)

Picked up this for the build:






Cheap, effective and had a discount 





maleficarus said:


> Very nice! Ironically I had the exact same motherboard and amount of memory. Only difference is I used WinME instead of 98SE. Make sure you find the right Via 4-in-1's to use for that motherboard. It was a crap shoot if I recall...



At the time I used to have a Matsonic board with some SiS chipset (635?), a P3 Katmai 450Mhz and the 5500 was the last card I got for that rig. In fact my sister still uses it as a POS.

As for the drivers, according to Via, the 4.35 4in1 should work.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of updates but my old Canon Powershot A430 finally bit the dust and have yet to replace it. I picked up the board this weekend but it doesn't have the retention mechanism for the CPU. Considering that the case is going to be lying down in a desktop configuration, how bad would it be to keep the CPU plugged that way?

I have yet to test it, there are lots of work and the case hasn't arrived at the shop.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a golden orb in its original tt box If the op wants it just pm me. Also with win 98 256 is the max mem you want to use. But it is happier with 128 mb Trust me I do know from lots of experience. Remember Win xp 32 bit is quiet happy with only 512 mb and alot of system manufacturers of the day shipped it out with only 256 mb Also if you can move away from the isa soundcard I have a real treat for you. I have Aureal Vortex2 SQ 2500.





Cuzza said:


> omg man you have to get a golden orb to cool the cpu
> 
> http://www.dansdata.com/images/coolers/seccorb320.jpg
> 
> I will hate you if you don't


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 3, 2012)

What happened to the build? Is it indefinitely postponed?


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 3, 2012)

I haven't secured the case. I cancelled the order I had put with the shop since they haven't got it in a month. They tell me that they have requested re-stocking but apparently the importer hasn't got any.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 14, 2012)

*I think I found a Pentium III...*

Found this at a flea market:










Looking at pictures on Google, I think it's a PIII. I don't know if it works, hopefully the heatsink was removed to sell it at the scrape yard. *prays*

I also can't identify the RAM manufacturer, never seen that "S" logo before. The sticker says that it's PC133 though.



About the case, I finally found another shop that has it but with no PSU. Doesn't matter as I'll need an SFX PSU to make the Voodoo fit. There should be progress this month. Stay tuned.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 15, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Looking at pictures on Google, I think it's a PIII.


Yeah, Tom's hardware sees to agree.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 17, 2012)

would an 8GB HDD be enough for this build? I'm going to put a 750GB disk in my Xbox 1 so the 8GB one will need a new home.

The Mad Shot offered an Orb cooler but his is for SECC CPUs. The P3 I found is SECC2.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 17, 2012)

Finally a desktop that can run Angry Birds on max settings! Been waiting years for one of these


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 18, 2012)

Cuzza said:


> omg man you have to get a golden orb to cool the cpu
> 
> http://www.dansdata.com/images/coolers/seccorb320.jpg
> 
> I will hate you if you don't



I have that exact cooler new in the retail box. But unfortantly it won't work with his proc. Mine works with the slot A and early Slot1's. He needs a cooler that had the four post for mounting. But there might be hope yet. I may have stumbled across a cooler for him. I just have to wait until my newest lot I bought come in (there's a slot 1 proc and motherboard in there) I am also doing a old school build but I am going a total different direction.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 20, 2012)

Case is here  Pics until weekend when my sister returns my camera.

Almost final specs:

Pentium II 350Mhz (for the time being until I get a cooler for the bare P3 I got)
Chaintech CT-6VTA2
384MB PC133 RAM (3x128)
Soundblaster 16 ISA
Voodoo 5500 AGP
Cooler Master Elite 360
el-cheapo 550w SFX PSU (will upgrade to an SPI/FSP 250w SFX as soon as I can)
8GB IDE HDD??? (Xbox 1 HDD)
Pioneer DVD-R IDE drive
Samsung Syncmaster 793v
Logitech Desktop MK120


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2012)

Pictures:











It's finally coming together


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 21, 2012)

Now all you need is a nice CRT to go with it 1024x768 sucks on modern screens


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2012)

Covered: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2444491&postcount=26


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 21, 2012)

If you keep this up, I am going to rebuild my old Pentium 3.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2012)

Found a couple of Fujitsu IDE ATA 100 drives at the flea market






All set. Let the building begin!


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 21, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Found a couple of Fujitsu IDE ATA 100 drives at the flea market


Are they good? As in, no dead sectors. Those should have S.M.A.R.T. already.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't know. Heck, I don't know if any stuff still works. I'll have to find out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

This build is just freaking epic!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 22, 2012)

Sub'd


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 22, 2012)

Pics:











The case seems to be big enough, unfortunately the bottom fan would block access to the ISA slot so I had to remove it.






Installing the PSU











Fitting the 5500





Installing the drives





Quite a mess, isn't it? I'll have to get some round cables










There's some potential for cable management; I'll get it done after testing






Finished looks

















I'll go get the monitor and test it *crosses fingers*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see it finished.  Amazing, the size of that card and what it could do compared to what we have now!


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 22, 2012)

Great job!
About cable-management, 90% of computers at that time didn't have it and with the extra fans you've installed, airflow won't be a problem 'cause that system ain't gonna heat up much. 
I want that chassis but it's so damn hard to find it here.
Just noticed this on the motherboard:
"Year 2000 compliant"


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 22, 2012)

looking great so far


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 22, 2012)

IT'S ALIVE!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2012)

As the faint aroma of dust and ozone slowly rises into the air....

Our hero warms up, slowly awakens and says:

Give me my Windows!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 22, 2012)

Good work there. I made it as far as loading win98se, the chipset drivers,video and sound drivers last night.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 22, 2012)

The HDD is taking forever to format. I think it's because of the 40wire IDE cable but I didn't have anything else at hand 

I had thought that it was bad as it stayed at 2% for like 10 minutes. This is going to take a while. At least it works.


Planned upgrades:
- Startech 7 port USB 2 PCI card. Has an internal header that will come in handy as the motherboard doesn't have any.
http://intrl.startech.com/Cards-Adapters/USB-2/Card/7-Port-PCI-USB-Card-Adapter~PCIUSB7

- Blue round IDE & floppy cables

- Blue heatsinks for the RAM

- A couple of Zalman ZM-NBF47 for the 5500 GPUs along with copper heatsinks for the RAM chips
http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=133

- Misc heatsinks for the chips (NB, SB, MOSFETs, etc)

- Replacement retention brackets for the CPU



EDIT:
I think the HDD has some bad sectors, it took forever to get to 10%, then got to 43% in a few minutes and went back to a crawl. 45% as of this post.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh hell I did the quick format on mine as I have no patience to sit there for an hour or so waiting for a drive to format.


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2012)

I use this handy little device to check and/or format my drives from my main PC's USB port:

StarTech USB 2.0 to SATA IDE Adapter Model USB2SAT...

Awesome addition to the toolbox


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> I use this handy little device to check and/or format my drives from my main PC's USB port:
> 
> StarTech USB 2.0 to SATA IDE Adapter Model USB2SAT...
> 
> Awesome addition to the toolbox


I just may have to pick one of those up. Nice find.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 22, 2012)

85%  Should have done this overnight.


EDIT: FINALLY!!!


----------



## lagginswag (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice build! brings me back for sure... 

I have 3 old builds sitting around the house. one of them is a pentium 3 566 mhz, abit bx6 motherboard, 512mb of 100mhz ram, a 40gb hdd, and a diamond stealth video card... i had a geforce2 mx440 64mb card laying around but i seem to have lost it. also have a emachines, (not in a case at the moment) not sure what motherboard, celeron 466mhz, with 256mb of ram, and a 13gb hdd lol. im only 25 but i remember using those like it was just yesterday...last is a gigabyte ga-7n400 pro mobo, athlon xp 1.7 ghz, 1gb ram, 80gb hdd and nvidia geforce 8400gs pci card as the agp slot i think is fried from heat damage (too much gaming) 

i remember using a 3dfx voodoo 2 a friend had back in teh day as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2012)

Finally in Windows!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> 85%  Should have done this overnight.
> 
> 
> EDIT: FINALLY!!!
> ...



oh its in mexican, you'll have to do it all over again


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 23, 2012)

Mussels said:


> oh its in mexican, you'll have to do it all over again


Yeah this is America. We speak mostly English here or parts of it anyway.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 23, 2012)

Can you tell what's coming?


----------



## Norton (Jan 23, 2012)

Mussels said:


> oh its in mexican, you'll have to do it all over again



Here ya go:




Now it's in Australian


----------



## Cuzza (Jan 23, 2012)

Norton said:


> Now it's in Australian




I lol'd!!!

Funny, you would think New Zealandish and Australian would be similar, but I non comprende.

@ ThE_MaD_ShOt

So the first golden orb I pictured , the one with all the side fins, DOESN'T have the four mounting pins??? 

My one did have the four pins, but it was mounted on a flat piece of metal, without all those side fins. I always thought that the one pictured was a later model, but from what you are saying it seems like the earlier model??

Either way, doesn't help OP with finding one.

good progress btw


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 23, 2012)

Cuzza said:


> I lol'd!!!
> 
> @ ThE_MaD_ShOt
> 
> ...









This is the one I have and it doesn't have the 4 mounting holes, just the 2 clips in the picture to mount it with. Which the early slot 1 and all slot A procs used.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 24, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Great job!
> About cable-management, 90% of computers at that time didn't have it and with the extra fans you've installed, airflow won't be a problem 'cause that system ain't gonna heat up much.
> I want that chassis but it's so damn hard to find it here.
> Just noticed this on the motherboard:
> "Year 2000 compliant"



I'm LOVING the case, even more than the Gladiator 600 (the paint on the side panels looks too shiny and cheap ). 

The panels have a rugged surface and the front panel's edge is piano-shiny but it gives an elegant touch to the case.

If you go with an SFX PSU (12.5 x 10 x 6.35 cm) and with the right motherboard you could put 10.5" graphic cards in there, 11" if the connector sits on the top of the card. You'd need a mobo with the PCIe x16 in the second slot since the first slot sits around the same height as the ODD cage and that would limit the length to 9" or so.

There are a few SFX PSUs with enough wattage for a mid-range rig:

400w
FSP Group FSP400-60GHS(85)-R 400W Micro ATX12V   8...

450w
SILVERSTONE ST45SF 450W SFX12V 80 PLUS BRONZE Cert...
FSP Group FSP450-60GHS(85)-R 450W Micro ATX12V   8...

If you really really needed some serious juice, you could use a supplementary PSU like this one:
FSP Group Booster X5 450W Independent/Supplementar...


Of course, tower style HSFs are out of the equation but I think that something like the Corsair H60 or Antec Kuhler 620 could fit in there too.


I'll hit the flea market tomorrow since I still need an ISA Ethernet card, maybe pick-up a cooler for the P3 if I'm lucky. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 25, 2012)

*Score!!!*

Went to the flea market and found this beauty. Still no Ethernet card 














Pentium III Katmai 500Mhz



On my way back I also spotted this:






















Pentium III Coopermine 600E (0.18 micron) in a SiS5595 board with both Slot1 and Socket 370 
Sidewinder Force Feedback Pro 

Any good flying sims for Win98?


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome finds! Your flea markets are awesome! Usually I would have to pay around 10€ to get one for those processors (still). Motherboards are indeed cheap, but getting one that doesn't have some sort of problem is hard. 


TRWOV said:


> Any good flying sims for Win98?















Here's a list of Jane's simulators.
I also have to recommend novaligic's simulators.




















With the exception of F-22 Raptor, you can buy all of novalogic's simulators on steam.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 25, 2012)

You basically have to scavenge and invest some time as the things are unceremoniously dumped in sacks and boxes, sometimes the seller spreads them on the floor. Most things go for a couple of dollars since the working condition is unknown at best. 

From time to time you find good stuff, the best computer related thing I've found was a Dell motherboard with a Q6700. The board didn't work but the Q6700 is working fine to this day.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree, but the problem is the mentality. Here, if people think that it's useless, in the trash it goes, no second thoughts. If they think or hear that it might have some value, milk it as best as possible. Add personal value to everything. So it's hard to find good deals. Very hard.
And that Q6700, it's a lifetime one, I can only dream of such a thing.


----------



## erocker (Jan 26, 2012)

Man, I had the exact same setup! I had a 450mhz PIII though. Same motherboard too! Makes me happy to see yours up and running! 

Deus Ex should run great on that system. I know there were a lot of people working on drivers for it back in the day. The Wing Commander series would also be great for your rig.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> Man, I had the exact same setup! I had a 450mhz PIII though. Same motherboard too! Makes me happy to see yours up and running!



Any OC tips for this board? Haven't tried anything yet and the manual n0tiert found online doesn't have a lot of info.



I think the HDD is bad, from time to time the disk isn't detected in the bios. I'll go with the 6.4GB for the time being until I get a good drive.



EDIT:

Both Pentiums work fine  Using the PIII 600E right now.

6.4GB working fine. Ran some benchies:








Any modern browser that still runs in Win98? Running IE6SP1 ATM

I still need a 133FSB CPU to test the board compatibility and an ISA Ethernet card. I had my eyes on a 3com Etherlink I saw but the port was broken. I'm currently using this gizmo to surf:



Works fine but with the USB ports being 1.1 it's slooooooooooow... can't wait to get the USB 2 card.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 27, 2012)

ah yea 1.1 is horribly slow for a network. can't wait to get my old school media center/gamer/arcade up and running! I wonder if I should build an arcade cabnet for it lol. for now i'll be lucky if the stuff i have works. i think i have some of those flight sims.

oh btw... for a laugh try going to nvidia's website using IE6


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 27, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> oh btw... for a laugh try going to nvidia's website using IE6


You're being mean!


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 27, 2012)

i wasn't meaning to be


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, there will some sites that are going to be a pain in the arse to use with IE6, although, most of the old ones are still designed for it.

@TRWOV Why not look for a PCI network card. Might be cheaper and easier to find.

BTW, found a dual socket 370 board here for 26.5€. Kind of expensive...but already has DDR266. Uhm...expensive?


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 27, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> @TRWOV Why not look for a PCI network card. Might be cheaper and easier to find.



The two bottom slots are ISA and I need as much space as possible for the Zalman heatsinks I'm going to install on the Voodoo.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 27, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Any modern browser that still runs in Win98? Running IE6SP1 ATM.



Firefox 2.0.0.20 is the latest version for 98.  Runs just as well as the later versions.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up. The current 7zip (32bit) works fine in Win98, thought I'll have to rely on Winzip  And with UltraISO I can mount disc images as well. Here I come The Journeyman Project


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking good with the build. I guess I need to get back working on mine. Also I just picked up a 600eb  256 133 pent III proc. I just might do some changing on my build.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 28, 2012)

here's what i was trying to get him to see lol






and yea... that's a starcraft mouse pointer lol


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 29, 2012)

I picked up a Logitech S120 speaker set and  updated the first post with a log. 

I've reconsidered and I'm going to forego the ethernet card. The USB adapter is working fine and aparently the slow browsing was due to the defective HDD I was using as with the current one it doesn't slow down as much. Besides I'll mainly use the web to upload screenshots here or something so I think it doesn't matter if I don't have a dedicated card. That way I'll have more open slots just in case I come across something I want to install.

Now that the build is working properly I'll be doing some cable management and order a few things I need (cables, extensions, etc). Still on the lookout for an FSB133 CPU.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 30, 2012)

*How long has it been...*


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 30, 2012)

View attachment 45482
wow after a while i see IE again


----------



## Luciel (Jan 30, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Went to the flea market and found this beauty. Still no Ethernet card
> 
> http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/6332/img8330i.jpg
> http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/1575/img8332k.jpg
> ...



Stupid question but... no chance you can use both at the same time? 

Also about the XBOX HDD, when I did mine back in the day, I seem to remember it would only take up to 120gb hdd?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 1, 2012)

Dunno... I have no way to test the board at the moment. There are no identification marks other than the Xcel2000 on the NB heatsink but looking at google images it seems that lots of boards had the same one. I guess that's what the SiS chipset shipped with.

Also, no luck today on the flea market. Still looking for that FSB133 slot 1.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 2, 2012)

*Voodoo 5 5500 SLI???*

Questions:

1. Would a MAC 5500 PCI work with my PC?

2. I see that the 5500 has a set of headers that look similar to the SLI connectors on the Voodoo 2s. Is there any way to put two in SLI?

Someone is offering me a MAC 5500 but I don't know if I should bite. Even if it doesn't work in SLI, if it works with a PC I might take it as a backup. 


What do you think?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't think a vid card made for a Mac will work in a Pc. Hence the reason they have mac version of popular Pc vid cards.


----------



## Luciel (Feb 2, 2012)

No idea but as The_mad_shot says, doubt they do, otherwise why make mac versions?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2012)

IIRC a BIOS flash makes it the windows version.


unsure if 5500 did SLI. how could they since boards didnt come with two AGP slots?


----------



## digibucc (Feb 2, 2012)

old macs used to have their ports backwards relative to pc, and so the pins on the card were backwards to match. i can't say whether that's the case with the 5500 though, sorry.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 2, 2012)

Mussels said:


> IIRC a BIOS flash makes it the windows version.
> 
> 
> unsure if 5500 did SLI. how could they since boards didnt come with two AGP slots?



They had an early sli with the Vodooo Pci version cards.


----------



## Red_Machine (Feb 2, 2012)

digibucc said:


> old macs used to have their ports backwards relative to pc, and so the pins on the card were backwards to match. i can't say whether that's the case with the 5500 though, sorry.



That's untrue.  The latest 3dfx drivers for Mac OS allow you to use PC cards with Macs.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 3, 2012)

Would I need a Mac for the bios flash?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Would I need a Mac for the bios flash?



just another GPU as the primary card, PCI i guess.


but really, you cant use two AGP cards. so it doesnt matter.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 3, 2012)

It's the PCI version.





So I could use my current AGP card to flash the PCI one, right?


----------



## Red_Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

You can't SLI with the Voodoo5, as it's already technically in SLI.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, I know. I'm mainly interested to have a backup but only if it works with PCs


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2012)

it should work, but its so long ago i have no idea.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 3, 2012)

Red_Machine said:


> You can't SLI with the Voodoo5, as it's already technically in SLI.


OOOhhhh I smell quad sli heh. lol I think my old brain remembers talk of running 2 in tandam.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm going to pass. There are many unknowns and he just told me that he wants $80 for it. 

I mean, it's complete and all but untested and I don't even know if I'm going to be able to use it and at that price... :shadedshu


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 3, 2012)

That's probably a good call


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 4, 2012)

A little bit of cable management:


















I'll hit the flea market tomorrow. I hope to find a bigger hard drive and a FSB133 P3.


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> A little bit of cable management:
> 
> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/2374/img8345.jpg
> http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/5480/img8347m.jpg
> ...



I love how that mobo proudly states that it is *Year 2000 Compliant *  

You can see it nice and clear in pic #3


----------



## digibucc (Feb 4, 2012)

Red_Machine said:


> That's untrue.



orly?

pc:





b&w g3:





i've got pics. notice which end the x1 tab is on each motherboard. on the pc it is toward the inside, on the mac it is to the outside.

granted it's just the pci video slot, the other pci slots were "normal" , and it was only on the b&w g3 and the yikes g4, but those were popular macs and i had more than one of each myself, so i remembered this.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 4, 2012)

digibucc said:


> orly?
> 
> pc:
> http://www.build-your-own-computer.net/image-files/abit-ab9-03.jpg
> ...





That port isn't backwards, it's a 3.3V PCI slot. The 5V slots are the "normal" ones.

The Voodoo Mac supports both.


----------



## Red_Machine (Feb 4, 2012)

I've seen it done, too.  So your whale is fail.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 4, 2012)

Next on the menu:


----------



## digibucc (Feb 4, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> That port isn't backwards, it's a 3.3V PCI slot. The 5V slots are the "normal" ones.
> 
> The Voodoo Mac supports both.





Red_Machine said:


> I've seen it done, too.  So your whale is fail.



so the fact that it looks backwards, and a pc pci video card wouldn't fit right, is not a good enough reason for me to say that relative to pc pci slots, it was backwards?

regardless, it wouldn't hurt to be a little less rude. TPU is not a place i expect to be handed my ass for trying to help someone out and answer a question. it doesn't take much to say:

i get your point, but...

let's be friendly huh?


----------



## Luciel (Feb 4, 2012)

Red_Machine said:


> I've seen it done, too.  So your whale is fail.



bit uncalled for I think :S


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> A little bit of cable management:
> 
> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/2374/img8345.jpg
> http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/5480/img8347m.jpg
> ...



CM is coming along pretty good man.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 6, 2012)

Got me a 10GB disk, so I spent a few hours installing everything again. Seems to be working fine, formatting took just a few minutes instead of the hours the 20GB one took.






Also happy to report that, after replacing a microswitch, the Sidewinder Force Feedback Pro is working 100% although the force feedback features require an AC adapter and so are untested at this time. The thing was a nightmare to take apart.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 6, 2012)

Awe the goodold days. I am sure I have my ATI Rage 128 kicking around somewhere in my pile of parts


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 6, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Awe the goodold days. I am sure I have my ATI Rage 128 kicking around somewhere in my pile of parts


Whoops the rage is flowing in him. I am doing a win 98 build centering around a Rage 128 pro.


Good work there TRWOV. Glade to see the hd working better for you.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 6, 2012)

*duu dum dum...*


----------



## Luciel (Feb 6, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Got me a 10GB disk, so I spent a few hours installing everything again. Seems to be working fine, formatting took just a few minutes instead of the hours the 20GB one took.
> 
> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/4640/img8350zb.jpg
> 
> Also happy to report that, after replacing a microswitch, the Sidewinder Force Feedback Pro is working 100% although the force feedback features require an AC adapter and so are untested at this time. The thing was a nightmare to take apart.



I think "speedfan" works on 98, install it, go to the smart tab, and see what the diagnostic of the hdd is : )


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 6, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Got me a 10GB disk, so I spent a few hours installing everything again. Seems to be working fine, formatting took just a few minutes instead of the hours the 20GB one took.
> 
> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/4640/img8350zb.jpg
> 
> Also happy to report that, after replacing a microswitch, the Sidewinder Force Feedback Pro is working 100% although the force feedback features require an AC adapter and so are untested at this time. The thing was a nightmare to take apart.


I also have a DiamondMax VL 40, just like that! Mine's 20GB and sounds like a Jet-engine! 







It's annoying as hell!


----------



## Red_Machine (Feb 6, 2012)

That's nothing.  I have the IBM DeskStar that earned the seriest the name DeathStar!  Still works, but it's a little slow these days...


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 6, 2012)

It is loud yes but not a lot. I've heard worse.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 7, 2012)

Found an USB 2.0 card:







I wouldn't have bothered with it since I need one with an USB header but something caught my attention:










There're solder pads for such header...but where  could I get one? 

Wait a minute, where did I put that motherboard that came with a P3 600E about two weeks ago??? 






There. Ok, lots of headers, shouldn't be too hard... 






Gotcha. Time to pull out the soldering iron...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 7, 2012)

Now thats the way we do it. salvage parts from one board to fix another.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 7, 2012)

Be careful not to melt the plastic base - you might pull it off first if you can.  It will make desoldering each pin easier, too.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 7, 2012)

Finished. Took more effort than what I anticipated. 







Let's install and fire up Win98SE








How nice! Win98SE already has compatible drivers built in 






Ok, now let's try the front panel ports.






oh, yeah...  hand me a cigarette... 











The only thing I don't like is the card's color. I wanted all the cards to be green. 



Also, if you don't want to hunt down every USB stick driver: http://www.msfn.org/board/topic/43605-maximus-decim-native-usb-drivers/


----------



## snakko (Feb 13, 2012)

lol I recently found a good old Voodoo3 PCI, as well as Riva TNT2, two QDI motherboards (slot-1 and socket A), a soundblaster AWE64 and a bunch of other stuffs.

I'll probably re-build a machine soon getting inspiration from yours  (unfortunately I'm missing a reliable CRT monitor, the only one I got has colors burned out  )


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 13, 2012)

Great job there TRWOV. You are making far more progress then I am. I need to get off my lazy butt and get finished with this build so I can have some fun with it.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 25, 2012)

Coming up for the weekend


----------

